# lionheads in the house?



## kmtangelkrystal

hi its kane kmtangelkrystals bunny... i was wondering if any of you were lionheads too i don't know any others except iggy and sammy moms friends babies it would be so cool if i could meet some other rabbits like me:bunny18:bunnyheart


----------



## Becca

Hey I'm a lionhead too!

Dippy xx



_Hey AND me! Will be lovely to meet other lionheads..._

_Fluffball_


----------



## Becca

I know deres sum other lionheads out dere sumwhere - commmoon!

Dippy


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

I be a lionhead :biggrin2:

Louie


----------



## Ninchen

heeree!







don say dats not enuff hair for a lion!


----------



## SOOOSKA

My name is Daisy Mae "Dutches of Ajax" I'm a single mane lionhead.






Hi I'm "Lord" Winston






Hope you like our pictures


----------



## leti2pets

I'm a lionhead too!!!!!! This is a picture of me and my buddy Bandit.


----------



## irishbunny

I am a lionhead!






Princess


----------



## FDBN

i am a lion head to i am dippys fwend and ar new fwend benjamin is a lion head ( slash mini rex/ dwarf) 
fluffball
xxxxxx


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I am part lionhead! Buut, my lines are real confuzzled...I gots an angoraXlion grandaddy, an angora great grandmommy, my daddy was also an angoraXlion but my mommy was pure(ish) angora, but way behind in the generation are also rex, nethie and what my mommy thinks is a dutch.


----------



## paul2641

Hi were suki and roger. Want to show you my betiful buns but no cam.


----------



## Leowyldemi

Is Howie Is a Lionhead!


----------



## TedandPetal

ted here, i'm a lionhead too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Skippery and I (Carmel) arz lionheads, Skip iz a girl.


----------



## Mai_Roberts

Hi. 
I am a lion head. 
My name is Pebble.

xx


----------



## Dippy-Doodle

It's vewy nice to meet all you other lionheads on here 

Yours Truly _King Dippy_


----------



## Crittercrazyjen

Hewwo! My name be Theo, and my daughter Bella and I both be lionheads. Bella nevr groo into her mane tho. Her's be pretty pathetic. She still bootyful to me tho. She be a pwetty bwack color.


----------



## WB123

I'm a lionhead! My name is Suzy Q. I just joined, so my picture isnt up yet. Sorry.


----------



## WB123

Whoops! my picture is my brother Wonderbunny, not me. I'm a brown lionhead, he was a dwarf mix. But you lionheads are ADORABLE!


----------



## mandyjeank

Hey, Snarf here from WI, I am a lionhead too. I am just a baby. My mommy just brought me home 2 days ago. She loves me sooo much!!!


----------



## GalacticBunny

I'm a Lionhead from NJ!Mommy didn't name me yet... she just brought me home today! I turned 3 months old yesterday.

Winston and Daisy Mae: I have blue eyes too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*GalacticBunny wrote: *


> I'm a Lionhead from NJ!Mommy didn't name me yet... she just brought me home today! I turned 3 months old yesterday.
> 
> Winston and Daisy Mae: I have blue eyes too!


You are very beautiful!


----------



## penguinsrxcore

Hi I'm Pepper and I'm a double lionhead!


----------



## Michaela S

Hey i gotz 2 little lion head babys


----------



## Sweetie

Hi there! I am a lionhead also. My avatar is of me and my buddy Prince, he is a Netherland Dwarf and I love him very much!


----------



## crazymandolinist

I'M A LIONHEAD!!!


----------



## crazymandolinist

ARE NOT!!!


----------



## crazymandolinist

ARE TOO!!! Well, half at least....


----------



## Sweetie

LOL! I like that! We lionheads are so cool!


----------



## Sweetie

*GalacticBunny wrote: *


> I'm a Lionhead from NJ!Mommy didn't name me yet... she just brought me home today! I turned 3 months old yesterday.
> 
> Winston and Daisy Mae: I have blue eyes too!


You are the cutest lionhead ever! Especially with your pretty blue eyes!


----------



## kamichu

We 2 baby lionhead bunnies to!!!! :3


----------



## ange92040

Mr. Dingle


----------



## Sweetie

Lionheads rule!


----------



## Binkylover21

I'm a lionhead too my name is binky!
My mommy made me look like a rocker bunny w/ my mane 




:bunnydance:But im still a baby so my mane isn't as big as some of those beautiful bunnies above me but i hope i will someday =]


----------



## Sweetie

Vewy nice.


----------



## Binkylover21

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Vewy nice.


Thank you :bunnydance:


----------



## Sweetie

*Binkylover21 wrote: *


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Vewy nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :bunnydance:
Click to expand...

You are welcome.


----------



## kenes

I am a Lionhead.

You can see me at introductions.

Hello from florida.

My name is Bunny Bo Jangles.


----------



## Snowball03

Hi! I'm Snowball!




Lets be friends!!


----------



## Sweetie

You are cute Snowball


----------



## Snowball03

[suP][suB]Why thank you![/suB][/suP]

[suB][suP]You're cute yourself![/suP][/suB]


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you vewy much, btw I am the black one in the avatar. Prince is the white one in the avatar. Just so you know!


----------



## Brandy456

Oh oh, Meee! :wave2Well, half 



- Babii -


----------



## bon-bon

i'm a lion head xD


----------



## LionsRawr

Im a Lionhead! Im not with my mom lady yet. But she is adopting me soon!


----------



## myLoki

I'm Lily and I'm a lionhead. I hijacked mom's username because I forgot mine. 

LIONHEADS ROCK ON!

t.


----------



## Luv4lionheads

hey! I'm a lionhead too!!! i'M Charolotte and i'm about 210 months old!


----------



## Kel4mum

Our names are Princess and Benjamin and we are both single maned Lionheads and it's nice meet you all.xxxxx


----------



## kirsterz09

We're 2 Lionheads too! At least we have some lionhead, Leo has lop ears and I (my hoomin calls me Blue) might have some Angora in me.
Here is a pic of us I'm on the left leo is on the right.


----------



## zyymurgy

Izza lionhead/mini rex mix! Real sof and fluffy - izza in avatar. Ownerlady likes me MORE. XD

-Cinnabun


----------



## Katmais_mommy

My name is Katmai and I'm 1/2 Lionhead. My birth daddy was a Lionhead


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

ooo ooooo me me!! Imma lionhead!!! My name is Guiness but my mommy might change my name. :-0


----------



## LadyKat

Hi my name is Smudge and I am a Pygmy Lion Head, still just a babe so I hope my mane grows in a lot more.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

Yip, Mommy checked again and I am boy or mommy calls me a buck, whatever that means. She has named me Kramer, I like it!!! She tells me my name matches my crazy hair and personality. I would like to say that I have a fationable doo.


----------



## Basketbagley

3 Lionhead here now 2 more in 2 weeks!

Maybelline, Snickers and Luna!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

Harvey my 3 1/2 month old show Lionhead.

SIRE: Setzke's Tritan (Black, 5 LH Nationals 2010) 
DAM: Pridelands Alameda (Black 2/13 Convention 2010, back up Presentation doe) 
Picture by breeder








Hopefully soon to be Kramers buddy. They seem to do just fine through the cage and sniff and lick at each other. Not too bad to for 2 in tact young males. 






LOVE MY LIONHEADS!!!!!


----------

